# Pix of Kate Kindle's Complete Ensemble



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

It's taken me a while, but I finally have her whole ensemble together.

Kate is wearing DecalGirl's Flower Splash Skin, with an overcoat of Bobarra's "Austen." When she retires, she slips into her Green Asian Kindle Travel Bag by Borsa Bella. Her ensemble is accessorized with a coordinating lime green LED booklight. STRUT IT, KATE!


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Kate is *gorgeous* every step of the way !!!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Really lovely!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Really cute.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Kate's ensemble is stunning.

and your post made me laugh.  it's great.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> STRUT IT, KATE!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Oooh, very nice!  Love the coordination even with the light!  Great narration too.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks very nice, I like the Green theme.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Everything goes so well together. Great combo.


----------

